# Reverse turning?



## Band Saw Box (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll be getting a new lathe in a few days. A Rikon 70-220VSR...you can reverse this lathe...can some one tell me when that would be used when turning. Thanks


----------



## SkookumPens (Aug 10, 2015)

You can use it for sanding. It will allow you to sand the fibers that have laid down. You can use it for hollowing. It makes it easier to see what you are doing. You need to be careful because your chuck may unscrew. Some chucks have a set screw that will prevent this from happening.
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't have a reverse on mine, but if I had one, the only time I'd use it would be to reverse sand the wood to get the fibers going the opposite way. Right now, after every grit I use, I hand rotate the blank while I sanding with the other.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 10, 2015)

1.  Sanding

2.  Bowl and hollow form turners sometimes turn in reverse, cutting on the side of the piece on the opposite side of the lathe from where the turner stands.  It can be easier to see what you are doing inside a bowl or HF when you are turning in reverse.  But this would not be an especially useful thing for pen (generically, spindle) turners


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I ordered a new insert for my Nova chuck so I can lock it down to the spindle.


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

Band Saw Box said:


> I'll be getting a new lathe in a few days. A Rikon 70-220VSR...you can reverse this lathe...can some one tell me when that would be used when turning. Thanks



When you are using a cloth to polish your pen blank, and the rag (and your arm) gets wound around the workpiece, then you can unwind by putting your lathe in reverse !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 10, 2015)

So Mal if it get wrapped up the other way you can go forward :biggrin::biggrin:But if you make a mistake will it put the wood back on when your in reverse?


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations Dan on your lathe upgrade! 
You will enjoy the extra size, weight and horse power as well as the reverse.

The slow 250 rpm will be helpful when you apply CA.


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2015)

Band Saw Box said:


> So Mal if it get wrapped up the other way you can go forward :biggrin::biggrin:But if you make a mistake will it put the wood back on when your in reverse?



That's right, Dan, you can play the movie backwards and put the wood back on :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: !!! ... Sometimes quite useful .... (I wish !!)


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't we all


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have actually used revers when working on some small items. I cant get behind my lathe, and sometimes leaning over is not the answer. A draw bar is highly recommended when doing this and very light cuts. 
I sometimes do the inside of my ring blanks this way.


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 11, 2015)

So!  When everything blows up do the pieces fly away from my face instead of towards it?? LOL


----------



## vtgaryw (Aug 11, 2015)

If you don't have a reverse, just stand on the other side of the lathe....


----------



## low_48 (Aug 12, 2015)

tomtedesco said:


> So!  When everything blows up do the pieces fly away from my face instead of towards it?? LOL



"While turning a blank, I started to wonder why all of a sudden it started getting bigger, then it hit me......."


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 12, 2015)

Most of the reasons for why a lathe would have a reverse function are already listed ....  sanding, inside turning, finish application for better coverage in all the nooks and crannies, ect...

Another reason would be for threading operations, where you are cutting threads on your lathe with a REVERSE PITCH (left hand thread cutting).


----------



## TurtleTom (Aug 12, 2015)

It prevents the necessity of a slotted tool rest when turning on the far side without a reverse.  It is used mostly for bowls with a pronounced curve to the side.   
Getting a chisel in there normally requires you to lean way way over the ways, so to speak.


----------



## shastastan (Aug 16, 2015)

Sanding was mentioned and I also use reverse for applying finish and buffing.


----------

